# Machine 13 Fotografi (Denmark)



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 14, 2003)

Woops!

I realize this site was posted in the wrong area, should've been under personal sites, not professional.  Sorry for the mislead!  You're of course welcome to still look and opinions are always welcome!

http://www.projectgrant.com/Christopher


----------



## jack (Jan 31, 2004)

christopher


you have some very nice work.

keep "pushing forward" as you say.

best wishes..//jack


----------



## Dew (Jan 31, 2004)

fabulous portfolio .. very interesting ... nice loading time also


----------

